# Craftsman model 358-799521



## crafts-MAD! (May 21, 2008)

Started my Craftsman weed wacker 2 days ago and it ran for about 10 minutes before it died on me. It seemed like it wasn't getting any fuel.
Primer bulb would not fill up when pumped. Took it apart and found the fuel line had rotted clean of the filter in the tank. I replaced that, but still no start. Squirted gas directly into carb and it ran for a few seconds so my spark is good. Removed primer bulb assembly and pumped it to make sure gas was getting to the carb, and it was. Is it possible my jets are clogged?
Never really worked on any type of engine before and all I really know is what I've read. Tried looking on Sears parts web site for some schematics but they don't even have my model number or ANYTHING for weed wackers for that matter. Any help would be appreciated. The thing is only a couple years old.
Not afraid to rebuild carb if I have to but where can I get a kit for this?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

are you sure you didn't put the fuel lines on backwords? That will make it so it won't run


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor may need to be cleaned and or a rebuild kit may be needed. You can find parts at Sears website, or if you take the carburetor off and identify the mfg. and get the model number off of it, you can purchase a kit from a dealer for the carburetor manufacturer.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

As 30YT said, it's more than likely the carb at this point. Pay particular attention to cleaning the screen that you'll find underneath the cover of the carb with 1 screw in it (opposite side of the primer bulb). As he indicated, I'd replace the diaphragm and gasket on the primer side, and the rubber(or plastic) check valve 'plate' and gasket on the fuel inlet side. Keep in mind that there are typically two 'kits' for these carbs. One is just the diaphragm and gasket kit and is usually called a "gasket kit". The other contains additional parts like the needle, spring, idle screw, etc. and is usually called a "repair kit". 9 times out of 10, you won't need this. Just get the gasket kit.

A few comments regarding the carb if you haven't done this before. BTW, it's very easy! More than likely, the replacement gasket kit you get will contain several more pieces than you'll need. This is because the same kit is used for many different carbs. Take the time to make sure you select the exact same part out of the kit that matches the one you are removing from your carb. They can look very similar! There are usually at least two check valve plates and their respective gaskets and more than one gasket for the diaphragm side. There is usually only one diaphragm per kit as well as several other gaskets for different model carbs. Just a close visual comparison is all that's needed to identify the proper one! Blow out all the orifices with carb and choke cleaner and you're ready to re-assemble.

Take note that on the primer side, the gasket goes next to the carb body first, and then the diaphragm. On the other side of the carb, the rubber(or plastic) check valve 'plate' goes against the carb body first and the gasket is next, then the cover. If you get this backwards on either side, it won't work!

Enjoy and keep us posted!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

For the price difference between the gasket kit and the rebuild kit, I would always recommend the rebuild kit, you won't get the filter screen in the gasket kit, but it does come in the rebuild kit, and if your going to go through the trouble of a tear down and cleaning, why not replace these parts. The inlet metering needle wears at the seat, the fulcrum arm wears and distorts as well. You do not save a substantial amount of $$ by just using the gasket kit. 

Best of Luck...


----------

